# [sondes] w83627dhg sur p5w-dh deluxe/patch module [résolu]

## colito

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un petit souci pour ariver à utiliser lm_sensors sur ma carte mère...le sensors-detect me trouve bien mes sondes, notamment la 83627dhg, qui est celle que je dois faire marcher pour avoir des infos intéressantes, et me dit pour celle ci d'utiliser le module kernel w83627ehf pour la faire fonctionner...Il est bien compilé en module dans mon kernel, mais quand j'essaie de le monter, il refuse en me disant: no such device...

j'ai essayé avec plusieurs kernels récents (vanillia sources 2.6.19.2, mm-sources 2.6.20-r6), mais rien n'y fait (je suis en 2.6.18-r6 gentoo sources)...

j'ai aussi trouvé sur internet qu'il existe apparemment un patch pour le module qui perment de faire enfin reconnaitre ma puce...mais je n'arrive pas à le passer: quand je fais patch -p0 w83627ehf.c w83627ehf.patch, ça ne marche pas...est-ce que je n'utilise pas la bonne commande? 

sinon, pas de module, pas de lm_sensors...pas de bras pas de chocolat quoi...chuis un peu vert

certains d'entre vous ont-ils eu le même souci? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aideLast edited by colito on Mon Feb 12, 2007 12:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut,

```
patch -p0 w83627ehf.c < w83627ehf.patch
```

?

----------

## colito

```

colito hwmon # patch -p0 w83627ehf.c < w83627ehf.patch

patching file w83627ehf.c

Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] y

can't find file to patch at input line 134

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- linux-2.6.20-rc2.orig/Documentation/hwmon/w83627ehf        2006-12-25 18:05:33.000000000 +0100

|+++ linux-2.6.20-rc2/Documentation/hwmon/w83627ehf     2006-12-25 18:31:27.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

```

.....  :Confused: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut

 *Quote:*   

> linux-2.6.20-rc2

 

c'est bien ta version de kernel ?

Sinon faut editer bien sur.

Pour la commande :

```

cd /usr/src/

patch -Np0 -i le_chemin_vers_patch.patch

```

----------

## yoyo

Perso, j'ajouterai un "--dry-run" avant de patcher le module directement.  :Wink: 

Et puis selon la façon dont est fait le patch, il faut parfois utiliser "-p1" dans le répertoire "/usr/src/linux".

Enjoy !

----------

## colito

merci pour ces réponses...je vais y regarder ce midi je pense  :Wink: 

----------

## colito

pas de changement...il me sort une réponse du même genre qu'avant avec ta commande YoYo...merci quand même d'avoir essayé de m'aguiller, c'était bien gentil  :Very Happy: 

je pense que je vais rester sur mon LM78 qui me sort quelques résultats via le acpi...je vais attendre que tout ceci soit clairement supporté par le kernel et basta...2 jours de galère là ça devient lourd  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

J'ai oublié de preciser que j'ai eu des galères aussi pour appliquer le patch, j'ai du donc l'ajuster a la main pour qu'il passe sur le gentoo 2.6.19-gentoo-r5.

voila le patch qui s'applique donc avec la commande exacte que j'ai mis au-dessus.

++

PS: ce fut "ennuyeux"  :Wink:  de l'ajuster et y'a comme message deux "fuzz" , ca n'a pas l'air bien mechant et ca fonctionne nickel.

----------

## colito

Merci pour ton aide précieuse et désolé pour le retard à la réponse  :Smile:  ceci a parfaitement fonctionné également pour un 2.6.18 gentoo r6. Suffit de patcher le module du 2.6.19-r5, de le compiler et de le copier ensuite sur le 2.6.18. Détail amusant: au passage du patch, chez moi dumoins, il a mis des erreurs à toutes les action, mais le patch est en fait tres bien passé, et là, immense moment de joie, je charge le module et ça marche...

il convient également de sésactiver le module lm78 et le i801, sinon, ce sont eux qu'utilise sensors, et non le winbond. c'est apparemment l'un ou l'autre. 

quoiqu'il en soit, merci encore , c'est parfait  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Le patch fonctionne très bien directement sur le noyau 2.6.18-r6 après quelques petites modifications.

----------

## titoucha

Je viens d'essayer le patch sur la version 2.6.20 du noyau, ça ne fonctionne pas   :Confused: 

----------

## moon06

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que le support pour ce type de sondes a normalement tout juste été ajouté dans les noyaux 2.6.20 !

Cependant, même compilé en dur dans le kernel, impossible de faire fonctionner lm_sensors (qui, lui aussi, a été mis à jour en 2.10.2 afin de supporter cette sonde) .... une idée ?  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai essayé avec et sans le patch et j'ai toujours des erreurs au chargement du module.

----------

## lesourbe

vu comment repart le topic, virez donc le résolu du titre  :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

ben plutot d'accord avec lesourbe , colito ?

 *Quote:*   

> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que le support pour ce type de sondes a normalement tout juste été ajouté dans les noyaux 2.6.20 ! 

 

la sonde w83627ehf existe depuis un petit moment, mais le support de la sonde des dhg est recent.je ne pense pas que ce soit deja dans les sources, de toute maniere j'utilise les gentoo-sources et on va pas voir le patch avant un petit moment.

@titoucha:

```

ryo@Gentoo64 ~ $ uname -a && sensors

Linux Gentoo64 2.6.20-gentoo #4 SMP Sat Feb 10 15:42:09 CET 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

w83627dhg-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.18 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V) 

in1:      +12.09 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.20 V) 

AVCC:      +3.26 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V) 

3VCC:      +3.26 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V) 

in6:       +5.22 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.25 V) 

VSB:       +3.26 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V) 

CPU Fan:   907 RPM  (min =  602 RPM, div = 16)

Fan 2:    1687 RPM  (min = 3214 RPM, div = 4) ALARM

Sys Temp:    +36 C  (high =    +2 C, hyst =   +62 C)  

CPU Temp:  +47.5 C  (high = +80.0 C, hyst = +75.0 C)  

```

qu'est ce qu'y dit le vilain patch ?

----------

## titoucha

Je ne sais plus, car hier j'ai réappliqué le patch et recompiler, maintenant tout fonctionne.

----------

## ryo-san

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile: 

Sinon , voila des nouvelles du front :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Let me give you some more information. The w83627ehf driver is the correct driver for you. But support for the newest w83627dhg will come with the 2.6.21-rc1 kernel. (Jean, the maintainer of lm_sensors, just pushed up the w83627dhg patch today.) You don't have to download and install 2.6.21-rc1, but you won't get w83627dhg support until you update your w83627ehf driver, and it'll be at least a month before 2.6.21 is available in portage. 
> ...

 

trouvé  ICI 

+

----------

## ryo-san

et voici les patchs pour ajouter les temperatures des sondes des cores :

 patchs 

dispo dans le prochain 2.6.20-rc7 ( de quelle branche ? )

```

# cd linux

# patch -Np1 -i le_patch 

```

et tant qu'on y est :  Wiki core2duo 

```

# sensors

w83627dhg-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.18 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V) 

in1:      +12.09 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.20 V) 

AVCC:      +3.28 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V) 

3VCC:      +3.26 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V) 

in6:       +5.20 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.25 V) 

VSB:       +3.26 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V) 

CPU Fan:   897 RPM  (min =  602 RPM, div = 16)

Fan 2:    1757 RPM  (min = 3214 RPM, div = 4) ALARM

Sys Temp:    +35 C  (high =    +2 C, hyst =   +62 C)  

CPU Temp:  +40.5 C  (high = +80.0 C, hyst = +75.0 C)  

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

temp1:       +35 C  (high =   +85 C)                     

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

temp1:       +34 C  (high =   +85 C)                     

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## moon06

Les sources d'Andrew Morton (mm-sources) en sont à la 2.6.20-r1 ... ça doit donc être bon ?  :Smile: 

Je vais tester ça dans la journée !

----------

## colito

A noter qu'avec le noyau 2.6.21-r2 gentoo, plus besoin de patcher le module etc etc... il suffit d'utiliser le module EHF du kernel qui supporte désormais ke DHG. 

le driver coretemp pour core2 duo fonctionne tres bien aussi. 

plus de souci à ce niveau donc. 

A noter que les dernières versions de lm_sensors permettent d'avoir les supports pour le driver i801 et la puce winbond activés simultanément. ce n'étais semble t'il pour moi dumoins, pas le cas auparavant. 

Reste plus qu'à trouver une solution au souci EZ-raid de la carte dont il faut attendre le timeout àau boot, et ce sera la fête  :Smile: 

----------

